# Linden method



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.panic-anxiety.com/depersonalization-derealization/






Proven to help
Read and watch both, then comment. If you are gonna QQ be quiet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

whatsmyname said:


> http://www.panic-anxiety.com/depersonalization-derealization/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that means you don't want any critism then that's not reasonable. If it works, then it should stand up to any critism, otherwise it's just the evangelism of wishful thinking.

I looked into it after reading your post. I don't know if it works because I havn't tried it, but there's a reason why I havn't. I remembered reading the web page many years ago when I was perhaps at my worst and in a very dark place. I remember a rising sence of hope as I scrolled through the glowing testomonials and endless sales pitch, and the sence of angry despair when I finally got to the price tag.

It was almost £200. Today, it's still around £117.

If he really has found a method that really works, he has chosen to extort a high price for it from vulnerable, desperate people, many of whom cannot work and so cannot afford the cost - just as I couldn't at the time.

To be frank, I think that's disgusting.

I may buy his book which is around £17 just to take a look, although I've gathered a fair idea what its about, but Im not buying the pack. I think he's got enough blood money.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Phantasm said:


> It was almost £200. Today, it's still around £117.
> 
> If he really has found a method that really works, he has chosen to extort a high price for it from vulnerable, desperate people, many of whom cannot work and so cannot afford the cost - just as I couldn't at the time.
> 
> To be frank, I think that's disgusting.


I *completely* agree, Charles Linden will go to hell for sure. He's not the only one either, more people are creeping out of the woodwork and trying to copy his business model. People who claim they've suffered with anxiety and know how horrible it is etc. Anyone with a soul who'd actually suffered with severe anxiety would want to help people for *free*! From what I've heard, most of the stuff from his program is typical anxiety treatment information which is freely available on the internet anyway. Treating anxiety is pretty much common sense, it's just getting through to people and making them believe they can beat it which is tough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Zee Deveel said:


> Treating anxiety is pretty much common sense, it's just getting through to people and making them believe they can beat it which is tough.


That's where he comes in


----------



## freodr (May 27, 2008)

If you want a free approach to getting through anxiety/dp from someone who suffered long term and now just wants to help, go to this guy, Paul David. www.anxietynomore.co.uk . The blog is the best bit, loads and loads of posts that crystalise his thesis by basically putting the contents of the book ($15 or something) on the site for anyone to access.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

freodr said:


> If you want a free approach to getting through anxiety/dp from someone who suffered long term and now just wants to help, go to this guy, Paul David. www.anxietynomore.co.uk . The blog is the best bit, loads and loads of posts that crystalise his thesis by basically putting the contents of the book ($15 or something) on the site for anyone to access.


I bought Paul's book, it has a good message and is a recovery story you can draw upon, but it's basically 100 pages of the same sentence over and over again: "It's all just anxiety, just accept it and move on, you'll be fine."


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

freodr said:


> If you want a free approach to getting through anxiety/dp from someone who suffered long term and now just wants to help, go to this guy, Paul David. www.anxietynomore.co.uk . The blog is the best bit, loads and loads of posts that crystalise his thesis by basically putting the contents of the book ($15 or something) on the site for anyone to access.


I bought Paul's book, it has a good message and is a recovery story you can draw upon, but it's basically 100 pages of the same sentence over and over again: "It's all just anxiety, just accept it and move on, you'll be fine."

That's not to say I don't think it's a useful book, people with anxiety need this drummed into them; I just felt a bit ripped off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, Ive been reading his 9 pillars.
I first wasted £17 on his flimsy book "Stress free in 30 days", which carefully skirts round his actual "method" so as not to compromise his cash cow.

His brilliant revelation came from CBT, which he admits he benefitted from. That anxiety is just a sensation and does not represent anything else. Easy to say, but it still takes CBT behavioural experiments to find that out on a gut level. (The rest of his method is just padding.)

So his method is distraction techniques. Again, available in any good CBT manual, and questionable as possible avoidance or safety behaviours. To bury and never indulge any anxiety; in memory, thought or action. That anxiety is a habit that we reinforce whenever we dwell on it.

I do agree with that. And if there's a difference, it's that, instead of noticing and challenging negative thoughts/beliefs, he suggests dismissing them altogether. Much simpler, but again a realisation derived from CBT.

But perhaps that's the key to his success: the simplicity. 
The world of mental health care is vast, theoretical, confusing and contradictory. When you are already confused and dont know where to turn, it's often pot-luck if you should find a decent therapist with the right therapy. Even then you are reliant upon their skills of communication and your readiness to recieve.

This could all have gone into an inexpensive paper-back, with trees to spare, but you only have to read his self-indulgent biography within the book- in which he makes a point of sticking the knife in to ex girlfriends, doctors and familly- to gauge his juvenile, narcissistic personality (it takes one to know one lol), and see why he believes he has come, individually, to this great epiphany. And, of course, why you must pay for it.

I was about nineteen, just a few years after my mental breakdown, when I first heard of it. Some circumstances you cannot change, but I wonder how my younger self would have got on with the linden method and where I might be today if it had been available to me. I'll never know because I couldnt afford the money to pay for his method when I was a teenager. Thank you Charles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

It's close to a scam. Linden basically tells you to don't think about DP in order to cure it. True, but you don't need to pay anybody, and you don't need to read 100s of pages to understand it.

It's basically the advice "distract your thoughts from DP", filled with 50 pages introduction.

I could write a better ebook I just don't want to take money from people who're in this terrible state of mind.


----------

